# J'Knight Standard Poodles/Sandyoaks Standard Poodles Breeder in Texas



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Does anyone know about J'Knight Standard Poodles or Sandyoaks Standard Poodles, they are based in Texas. Thanks


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

I know her from a Yahoo group. JudyKay is a very nice lady and has bred some nice dogs! I would give her a call at the number on her website or e-mail her if you have any questions for her.


----------

